# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  Poke đại chiến hack full trang bị, nâng cấp cho android và ios

## vipkongtu

Bài viết: Poke đại chiến hack full trang bị, nâng cấp cho android và ios

Poke đại chiến là một game mobile online thuộc thể loại nhập vai đánh theo lượt được rất nhiều các bạn trẻ yêu thích nhất hiện nay. Game ra được không lâu nhưng đã có được một cộng đồng game đông đảo. Điều đó thể hiện được độ hot như thế nào của game.

Poke đại chiến có đồ họa 3d vô cùng sinh động và đầy màu sắc, đem lại những trải nghiệm phiêu lưu, thu thập hàng trăm loại pokemon độc đáo. Những chú pokemon cũng được các nhà thiết kế tạo dựng lên rất dễ thương. Đặc biệt, pokemon có tính năng tiến hóa với phiên bản nhân bản. Sau khi tiến hóa, pokémon sẽ có hình dáng con người, hoành tráng hơn và có khả năng chiến đấu cao hơn rất nhiều. Với tính năng mới lạ và độc đáo này sẽ tạo cảm giác thích thú cho các game thủ khi chơi game.



Giới thiệu bản hack poke đại chiến
Tham gia vào game, người chơi sẽ được nhập vai vào anh chàng satoshi để phiêu lưu khắp thế giới để chinh phục các pokemon mạnh nhất. Sau đó, các bạn sẽ huấn luyện những chú pokemon đó để có tính năng chiến đấu mạnh nhất. Và đội hình pokemon được chia thành từng hệ như: lửa, nước, đá, siêu năng lực… với các chiêu thức đặc trưng, combo vô cùng đẹp mắt.

Với chế độ chơi, game có lối chơi đánh theo lượt, người chơi sẽ phải lựa chọn một đội hình pokemon của mình sao cho phù hợp để có thể áp đảo được kẻ địch. Tuy theo cơ chế đánh theo lượt nhưng người chơi vẫn có thể chủ động trong đội hình của mình. Từ việc lựa chọn từng pokemon tấn công cho đến việc lựa chọn kỹ năng đặc biệt để chiến đấu. Tất cả sẽ mang lại cho người chơi những trải nghiệm thú vị nhất.



chức năng của bản poke đại chiến hack
Để có một đội hình pokemon mạnh nhất thì người chơi sẽ phải mất rất nhiều thời gian để mới có được. Nay để giúp các bạn nhanh chóng có được đội hình như mình mong muốn thì mình sẽ giới thiệu cho các bạn bản hack poke đại chiến với đầy đủ các tính năng. Sau đây là một vài tính năng:

Hack kim cương, tiền vàng
Hack tăng full lực chiến, lever của pokemon
Hack kĩ năng đặc biệt của pokemon
Hack trang bị vip cho từng pokemon
Hack onehit



Tải hack poke đại chiến
Ngoài ra còn khá nhiều tính năng khác của bản hack game poke đại chiến trong menu các bạn tự khám phá nhé! Mình sẽ liên tục update các tính năng hack các bạn nhớ truy cập hàng ngày để biết thêm chi tiết. 50 bản sẽ được chia sẻ free cho 50 bạn nhanh tay nhấn like, share và tag 5 bạn bè của mình ở chế độ công khai. Còn lại mình sẽ bán tại mục bán hack 50k/bản và update miễn phí khi ra bản mới

Chúc các bạn chơi game vui vẻ!

----------

